# Applying for a Settlement Partner Visa with Job Offer - Questions



## carlaarend (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi,

I am Brazilian living and working in New Zealand and I am intending to apply for a UK Settlement Partner visa in the following days. My husband (British) was offered a job back there and we decided to make the move.

In the last month we've been colecting documents, calling the immigration phone line, reading forums a getting ready to apply. However, I still have a couple of questions and I decided to ask help for you guys. Thanks in advance for your time!



*1)* On our Wedding Certificate, my husband's middle name is misspelled. It should be "Philip" but instead is it "Phillip". Do you think this would be a problem? It is possible to check his correct name and address in other documents we're going to attach.

*2)* I have a "Cancelled" stamp over a visitor stamp on my passport, but on the same day and page it was stamped with a new visitor visa, I wasn't denied entry or anything like that. Should I worry about it and attach any kind of explanation?

*3)* In the Financial Requirements form there is a question about if I intend to work in the UK, with space for explanations. I do intend to work once I have the right, so I was wondering if there is any other kind of explanations I should give?

*4)* To reach the financial requirements we are going to go with "Previous Job Overseas" with a "Job offer in the UK" (With current employer for 6 months or more – overseas sponsor returning to the UK). We are attaching the contract for his current job here in New Zealand and 6 Months of bank statements (we printed online, so we took it to the bank and they stamped and signed each page). Should we also include the pay slips? We don’t currently have them, but can print them out if needs be.

*5)* To prove the UK job offer for my husband, we are attaching a letter from the employer with salary base and date of start. As it is a start-up company, they don't have a headed paper, but it is possible to check online that the company is genuine, or even call the employer. Is that ok?

*6)* As an applicant, I'm attaching my last 6 months of bank statements as a proof of my current job. Should I add anything else? Should I add a letter from my current employer or it doesn't matter?

Here is the list of documents we prepared:

*Applicant:*
*Applicants letter
*Birth Certificate
*Passport
*Previous passport
*2 Passport sized photographs
*English Language Certificate (IELTS)
*Biometrics Confirmation
*Print out of application form and VAFA Appendix 2
*Last 6 months of bank statements (not sure if this is important)

*Sponsor*
*Sponsors Letter
*Birth Certificate
*Certified Copy of Passport

*Proof of Marriage*
*New Zealand Marriage Certificate
*Photos from wedding ceremony

*Financial Requirement*
*JOB OFFER IN THE UK: Letter from future employer in the UK including annual salary, date of start and job title.
*CURRENT JOB OVERSEAS: Contrat including annual salary date of start and job title + latest 6 months of corresponding bank statements from bank account that wages were paid into.

*Accommodation*
*Letter from husband parents giving permission for us both to stay at there home rent free.
*Copy of Estate Agents Brochure of property + photographs of each room in property.
*Copy of parents passport pages.
*Copy of latest Council Tax Statement
*Copy of land registry.
*Copy of cecent bill

*Proof or relationship:*
*Various photographs from last 2 years including shots with each other family members.
*Letter from friends confirming our relationship.
*Cards, engagement cards, wedding cards
*Joint Account Statements last 3 months
*Bills adressed to both of us
*Joint tenancy agreement

And copies of everything above  Is a huge pile of papers! :fingerscrossed:

We intend to apply for a Priority Service, as my husband will start his new job on March 10th and we don't want to be long time apart.

Do you think this documents are enough? We are nervous, is quite a big move and we want to make all the process as better and smooth as we can.

Sorry for the large post, I really hope you can help us with the questions and any other advice will be more than welcome!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

carlaarend said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am Brazilian living and working in New Zealand and I am intending to apply for a UK Settlement Partner visa in the following days. My husband (British) was offered a job back there and we decided to make the move.
> 
> ...



Can't you get it fixed?



> *2)* I have a "Cancelled" stamp over a visitor stamp on my passport, but on the same day and page it was stamped with a new visitor visa, I wasn't denied entry or anything like that. Should I worry about it and attach any kind of explanation?


From where? Is it normal practice for wherever you were visiting?



> *3)* In the Financial Requirements form there is a question about if I intend to work in the UK, with space for explanations. I do intend to work once I have the right, so I was wondering if there is any other kind of explanations I should give?


No. If you intend to work say yes. It's not a trick question.



> *4)* To reach the financial requirements we are going to go with "Previous Job Overseas" with a "Job offer in the UK" (With current employer for 6 months or more – overseas sponsor returning to the UK). We are attaching the contract for his current job here in New Zealand and 6 Months of bank statements (we printed online, so we took it to the bank and they stamped and signed each page). Should we also include the pay slips? We don’t currently have them, but can print them out if needs be.


You will need 6 months of bank statements and payslips from his NZ job showing that he is earning £18,600/year or more. If they are not originals they need to be authenticated by the bank and his employer respectively. 



> *5)* To prove the UK job offer for my husband, we are attaching a letter from the employer with salary base and date of start. As it is a start-up company, they don't have a headed paper, but it is possible to check online that the company is genuine, or even call the employer. Is that ok?


Perhaps the offer letter should explain that it's a start up.



> *6)* As an applicant, I'm attaching my last 6 months of bank statements as a proof of my current job. Should I add anything else? Should I add a letter from my current employer or it doesn't matter?


All unnecessary. If you aren't using your savings to meet the financial requirement leave out bank statements. Your previous employment is irrelevant. Leave it out.

Here is the list of documents we prepared:



> *Applicant:*
> *Applicants letter
> *Birth Certificate
> *Passport
> ...


You don't need your birth certificate. Your bank statements are unnecessary as above.



> *Sponsor*
> *Sponsors Letter
> *Birth Certificate
> *Certified Copy of Passport


Birth certificate is unnecessary.



> *Proof of Marriage*
> *New Zealand Marriage Certificate
> *Photos from wedding ceremony


Fine.



> *Financial Requirement*
> *JOB OFFER IN THE UK: Letter from future employer in the UK including annual salary, date of start and job title.
> *CURRENT JOB OVERSEAS: Contrat including annual salary date of start and job title + latest 6 months of corresponding bank statements from bank account that wages were paid into.


You need a letter of employment, a contract, 6 pay slips, 6 corresponding bank statements. The most recent pay slip and bank statement can be no more than 28 days old at the time of application.



> *Accommodation*
> *Letter from husband parents giving permission for us both to stay at there home rent free.
> *Copy of Estate Agents Brochure of property + photographs of each room in property.
> *Copy of parents passport pages.
> ...


You don't need a copy of their passports. The original council tax bill would be better. An original if the estate agent's brochure is ok but a property inspection would be better. Y



> *Proof or relationship:*
> *Various photographs from last 2 years including shots with each other family members.
> *Letter from friends confirming our relationship.
> *Cards, engagement cards, wedding cards
> ...


Letters from friends and family are subjective and won't be considered. Leave them out. 10-15 photos is adequate. How long have you been married? Have you been separated? How did you keep in touch? You need to cover how you kept in touch over your whole relationship. You should also include a sample itinerary for when you hope to travel.



> And copies of everything above  Is a huge pile of papers! :fingerscrossed:
> 
> We intend to apply for a Priority Service, as my husband will start his new job on March 10th and we don't want to be long time apart.
> 
> ...


Leave out unnecessary documents.


----------



## carlaarend (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi Nyclon, than you very much for your attention. I do really apreciate your answers :high5:



nyclon said:


> Can't you get it fixed?


Yes, but it can take long time, over 3 weeks.



nyclon said:


> From where? Is it normal practice for wherever you were visiting?


Is from New Zealand. The canceled stamp was over a 3 month visitor stamp I got when I arrived, than that was replaced for a 1 month visitor visa, and 15 days after I received the Work Visa - all in the same passport. A friend also received the CANCELLED stamp on their passport just because the first stamp was wrong.



nyclon said:


> No. If you intend to work say yes. It's not a trick question.


Thanks!



nyclon said:


> You will need 6 months of bank statements and payslips from his NZ job showing that he is earning £18,600/year or more. If they are not originals they need to be authenticated by the bank and his employer respectively.


We printed the 6 months statements from the online account, than we took it to the bank and they stamped and signed every page. Is that enough? 
We are going to provide the payslips then, we have online, but will ask to the employer to sign it.



nyclon said:


> Perhaps the offer letter should explain that it's a start up.


Thanks! We explained it in the Sponsor letter as well.




nyclon said:


> All unnecessary. If you aren't using your savings to meet the financial requirement leave out bank statements. Your previous employment is irrelevant. Leave it out.


Thanks!
Here is the list of documents we prepared:



nyclon said:


> You don't need your birth certificate. Your bank statements are unnecessary as above.


Thanks!



nyclon said:


> You need a letter of employment, a contract, 6 pay slips, 6 corresponding bank statements. The most recent pay slip and bank statement can be no more than 28 days old at the time of application.


I'll provide all this, thank you very much!



nyclon said:


> You don't need a copy of their passports. The original council tax bill would be better. An original if the estate agent's brochure is ok but a property inspection would be better.


I afraid I wont have the originals, but the copies are certified. We didn't do the property inspection, but the housa has 3 rooms and there are 3 people living in (not overcrowded), is quite big. Any chance that the photos an letter from family would be enough?  We included in our letters that we don't intend to be leaving with my husband parents, it is only going to be a place to arrive and stay until we find a place we like to rent.



nyclon said:


> Letters from friends and family are subjective and won't be considered. Leave them out. 10-15 photos is adequate. How long have you been married? Have you been separated? How did you keep in touch? You need to cover how you kept in touch over your whole relationship. You should also include a sample itinerary for when you hope to travel.


Ok, I will leave friends letters out.

I attached more than 15 photos, I would say around 30, all them tagged with date, from the start of our relationship (2012) until now. Various trips together, family reunions, friends, etc. 

We are living together since November 2012, but only married since 2 weeks. To proof that we kept always in touch we are sending shared bills addressed to both of us + joint tenancy agreement + joint bank account statements. We keep in touch everyday because we live together, we haven't been separated (except for a couple of weeks when I travelled to visit my family in BR last year - but a couple of weeks after he also travelled there). As we see each other everyday we don't really keep on texting each other and making phone calls. But if you think it can be used, we could print out Facebook Pages where we post on each other walls, have a lot of likes from our friends when we changed our status to "In a Relationship" (June 2012), than to " Engaged" (October 2013) and finally to "Married" (January 2014). Do you think it would help?

In our letters we included the day that my husband is going to be travelling, as he has a start date in his job. We didn't include my itinerary because I will only booking a ticket once my visa application succeed, but I do wrote in the letter that I intend to be traveling by the end of March.


----------



## andrewnz (Jan 16, 2014)

Hmmm, sorry to crash your thread but I am confused. I am in a similar position - in NZ and hoping to get a job offer/contract in UK so as to satisfy the financial requirement.
But I thought there was no accommodation requirement via this route? What am I missing??
thank you
Andrew


----------



## carlaarend (Feb 10, 2014)

andrewnz said:


> Hmmm, sorry to crash your thread but I am confused. I am in a similar position - in NZ and hoping to get a job offer/contract in UK so as to satisfy the financial requirement.
> But I thought there was no accommodation requirement via this route? What am I missing??
> thank you
> Andrew


Hi andrewnz 

Are you a UK Citizen?
If you are and you are hoping to find a job back there and then move there with a partner that is not a citizen (Settlement Parner Visa), you will need to proof accommodation as part of the Financial Requirements form.

But if you are hoping on apply with a Work Visa, I don't know if you will need accomodation, as it would be a completely differente application. I hope more experienced people from the forum can help you. I'd suggest you to give more details about your situation


----------



## andrewnz (Jan 16, 2014)

Yes I am a UK citizen (my partner is a kiwi). I haven't seen the accommodation requirement before. Can you point to the relevant clause etc? thank you


----------



## carlaarend (Feb 10, 2014)

andrewnz said:


> Yes I am a UK citizen (my partner is a kiwi). I haven't seen the accommodation requirement before. Can you point to the relevant clause etc? thank you


I found it here (sorry I can't post URLs because I'm new in the forum)

But if you go to the link www ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk /visas-immigration/partners-families/citizens-settled/spouse-cp/apply-outside-uk/ (remove the spaces) you can find it.

VAF4A - Appendix 2 - Finantial Requirement form > Part 2 Your Accommodation & Other Details


----------



## andrewnz (Jan 16, 2014)

Omg, it never ends. What if we were just to stay in a hotel for a week while we find some temporary accommodation - is that not acceptable?

I'm also confused as to whether that form (appendix 2) is the right form for us - as it says it should be filled in if you are the spouse of 'someone settled in the UK' - well I'm not settled in the UK, I'm in Auckland, NZ!


----------



## carlaarend (Feb 10, 2014)

andrewnz said:


> Omg, it never ends. What if we were just to stay in a hotel for a week while we find some temporary accommodation - is that not acceptable?
> 
> I'm also confused as to whether that form (appendix 2) is the right form for us - as it says it should be filled in if you are the spouse of 'someone settled in the UK' - well I'm not settled in the UK, I'm in Auckland, NZ!


Yes, we came through the same.

I don't know if a hotel is acceptable, it wasn't an issue for us as my husband's parents are still living there. You might want to check with more experienced people from this forum. Or you could also call their phone line here in NZ, I couldn't reach them in the last days, but it was really usefull one we started. It costs, but is worth. You can also send them an email, but can take up to 10 days a response. I send an email yesterday and they did answer today.

About the settlement we had the same question when we first started the process. It is OK if you're not there and intend to go back. Please do a search on Google for "Annex FM Section FM 1.7: Financial Requirement"

We are fitting into "Salaried employment" > 5.2. Category A: With current employer for 6 months or more – overseas sponsor returning to the UK.

My husband has been working with the same employer here in NZ for more than 12 months, and has a job offer there. Both jobs exceed the minimum wage, so we belive it is all good if you are in the same situation.


----------



## andrewnz (Jan 16, 2014)

Yep, exactly the same situation. That Appendix 2 form makes no sense though... "when did you last see your sponsor"... um, like 30 seconds ago? Are you confident that is the right form?

Guess I'll have to call my aunt and ask to 'stay' for a while  Why do you need all that accommodation evidence though - it doesn't ask for that in the guidance notes?


----------



## carlaarend (Feb 10, 2014)

andrewnz said:


> Yep, exactly the same situation. That Appendix 2 form makes no sense though... "when did you last see your sponsor"... um, like 30 seconds ago? Are you confident that is the right form?
> 
> Guess I'll have to call my aunt and ask to 'stay' for a while  Why do you need all that accommodation evidence though - it doesn't ask for that in the guidance notes?


Hehe, exactly! We also live together, so my answer were all: "we live together". Although in my case my husband is going to be traveling before me (early March), as he needs to start the new job soon, and I will be working here in NZ till the middle-end of March. We also don't call or text each other because we are together all the time. 

But we are hoping to have all ready to apply when he's still here. The *VA4 + Appendix 2* is the correct form for us, but again, please confirm with someone more experienced, call their line or write an email.

About the accomodation, you can find the Guide to supporting documents for Settlement visas:

www ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk /sitecontent/documents/out-of-country/sup-docs-settlement.pdf



> Accommodation details:
> You may wish to submit any of the following documents to provide us with evidence of your accommodation. We advise that you do not make any payments for accommodation, travel and so on until you have received your visa.
> Details of the accommodation that you and your sponsor intend to live in and
> permission for you to stay there along with evidence of any other occupants
> ...


----------



## andrewnz (Jan 16, 2014)

ok, thank you and sorry for hijacking your thread. will start my own at some point. good luck for your move - let us know if you make it.


----------



## carlaarend (Feb 10, 2014)

andrewnz said:


> ok, thank you and sorry for hijacking your thread. will start my own at some point. good luck for your move - let us know if you make it.


It's all good 
Good luck for you too! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## carlaarend (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi Nyclon, I have updates over my answers:

Regarding to misspell in Wedding Certificate:


carlaarend said:


> Yes, but it can take long time, over 3 weeks.


Actually I called Internal Affairs and they reckon it was their typing mistake, so they are going to fix it ASAP! :cheer2:

Regarding to CANCELLED Stamp on passport: Is from New Zealand. 


carlaarend said:


> The canceled stamp was over a 3 month visitor stamp I got when I arrived, than that was replaced for a 1 month visitor visa, and 15 days after I received the Work Visa - all in the same passport. A friend also received the CANCELLED stamp on their passport just because the first stamp was wrong.


I received and aswer from UKBA email and they said to me to not worry about it. 

*My remaining concerns are:*


*Regarding to the Finantial Requirement: *We printed the 6 months statements from the online account, than we took it to the bank and they stamped and signed every page. Is that enough? We have the 6 latest payslips signed by my husbands employer. We are going to explain in the cover letter that the Job Offer is in a start-up, also add a link to their website.


 *Accomodation:* I afraid I won't have the originals of the Estate Agents Brochure, but the copies are certified. We didn't do the property inspection, but the house has 3 rooms and there are 3 people living in (not overcrowded), is quite big. Any chance that the photos an letter from family would be enough?  We included in our letters that we don't intend to be leaving with my husband parents, it is only going to be a place to arrive and stay until we find a place we like to rent.


 *Proof relationship:* I attached more than 15 photos, I would say around 30, all them tagged with date, from the start of our relationship (2012) until now. Various trips together, family reunions, friends, etc.
We are living together since November 2012, but only married since 2 weeks. To proof that we kept always in touch we are sending shared bills addressed to both of us + joint tenancy agreement + joint bank account statements. We keep in touch everyday because we live together, we haven't been separated (except for a couple of weeks when I travelled to visit my family in BR last year - but a couple of weeks after he also travelled there). As we see each other everyday we don't really keep on texting each other and making phone calls. But if you think it can be used, we could print out Facebook Pages where we post on each other walls, have a lot of likes from our friends when we changed our status to "In a Relationship" (June 2012), than to " Engaged" (October 2013) and finally to "Married" (January 2014). Do you think it would help?


 *Trip itinerary:* In our letters we included the day that my husband is going to be travelling, as he has a start date in his job. We didn't include my itinerary because I will only booking a ticket once my visa application succeed, but I do wrote in the letter that I intend to be traveling by the end of March.

Thank you a lot again, I really appreciate.


----------

